# Wie erkenne ich einen Terroristen



## muadib (30. November 2010)

Soviel zur Theorie

YouTube - Wie erkennt man einen Terroristen? Stumpfi wills wissen - EXTRA 3 - NDR

Und nun der Praxistest

YouTube - Extra 3 macht den Terror-Test - EXTRA 3 - NDR


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. November 2010)

Sinnvoller Fred? Was will er nur damit sagen? Diskussionsgrundlage?


----------



## Antalos (30. November 2010)

Wie hat unser Innenminister noch gleich gesagt:

1. langer Bart
2. auffällige Kleidung
3. hat viel Gepäck dabei

also ziemlich genau so:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zt8wFptGH..._q9NqAs/s1600/Nikolaus_kniend_Geschenke_v.gif


----------



## Woohoo (1. Dezember 2010)

Und spricht eine fremde Sprache.  Du erkennst ihn daran, dass er gerade aus dem Afghanistan-Urlaub wiederkommt.


----------



## Icejester (1. Dezember 2010)

Am Sprengstoffgürtel. Komische Frage...


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

Terroristen sind alle die Killerspiele spielen, ist doch klar, was ne Frage


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Dezember 2010)

Hm wenn du das sagst.  *mich mal schnell beim BND meld*


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

ich erkenn einen Terroristen, wenn er neben mir im Hochschulrechenzentrum ein Kampfvideo der Hamas oder anderen Organisationen ansieht und auch aussieht wie einer^^

lol, was für ein quatsch


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Dezember 2010)

Soviel zu "Keine Vorurteile"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2010)

Naja... irgendwie ist doch klar das besonders auf solche geachtet wird oder nicht? Da zumindest was man von den Medien mitbekommt der Terrorrismus stark verbreitet ist in den südlichen Ländern.
Also hat man solche auch eher im Blick.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt aber auch leider einige deutsche Konvertiten, wenn die sich dann auch noch den Bart abrasieren wird es schwer die zu erkennen. 
Das eher auf "moslemisch aussehenede" Menschen geschaut wird ist aber auch klar.
Diese Terrorwarnungen erinnern mich an Schäuble der sagte: “Viele Fachleute sind inzwischen überzeugt, dass es nur noch darum geht, wann solch ein Anschlag (gemeint ist ein atomarer Anschlag) kommt, nicht  mehr, ob…”. „Aber ich rufe dennoch zur Gelassenheit auf“, sagte  Schäuble weiter. „Es hat keinen Zweck, dass wir uns die verbleibende  Zeit auch noch verderben, weil wir uns vorher schon in eine  Weltuntergangsstimmung versetzen.“

Eine Warnung auszusprechen und direkt dabei zu sagen, dass man nichts dagegen unternehmen kann ist doch absolut sinnlos.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Dezember 2010)

Dass aber jetzt (!) Terroristen hingeschickt werden und dazu noch im Terroristenlook (lol), ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Diese Organisationen sind ja auch nicht doof, wenn, dann schlagen sie nach der Terrorpanik zu.

Die Polizisten haben einfach brav (freiwillig oder nicht seimal dahingestellt) das Vorurteil gegenüber Personen aus dem nahen Osten geschluckt und wie man hier sehen kann, kann man es nicht leugnen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Dezember 2010)

Was geht eigentlich in so Terroristen vor?
Also für die vierzig Jungfrauen würde jeder, der mal zehn Minuten über die "Belohnung" nachdenkt verwerfen.
Wie alt sind sie?
Meine 92 Jährige Großtante hat zu Lebzeiten noch Wert auf Fräulein, also nach ihrer Erziehung her ein Zeichen für Jungfräulichkeit gelegt.
Was darf man mit ihnen machen?
vielleicht wird es ja sowas in der Art YouTube - Canes of Pain
Also für mich ist das viel zu unsicher um dafür in die Luft zu gehen.
Also das kann nicht alles sein. Also möcchten sie, dass man sich vor ihnen fürchtet, wird durch die ganze Aufregung erreicht, und möglichst viele Leute umbringen. OK, das wird nicht erreicht.
Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht auf die Idee, alle WoW Server zu sprengen, dann werden die ganzen Suchtis ja Massen-Suizid begeben weil ihr Lebensihnhalt weg ist.


----------



## Pikus (1. Dezember 2010)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht auf die Idee, alle WoW Server zu sprengen, dann werden die ganzen Suchtis ja Massen-Suizid begeben weil ihr Lebensihnhalt weg ist.



Hoffentlich lesen die das nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Dezember 2010)

Doch hoffentlich doch!!!


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2010)

Also bitte, wer hat denn Erfahrung mit solchen Dingen, wenn nicht wir Gamer?

Wenn mal jemand in dem Aufzug auf einem Adventmarkt aufkreuzt besteht jedenfalls Anlass zur Sorge:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YU-T6HyQp...s1600/Counter_Strike_Wallpaper_1024_768_4.jpg


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Dezember 2010)

Es wäre doch viel lustiger (und einfacher), die Stromkästen an den WoW Serverparks zu vernichten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2010)

Da dieser Thread offensichtlich keinen Ansatz für eine sachliche Diskussion zu (was eigentlich?) bietet, ist er wohl überflüssig.


----------

